
Source: Apple to discontinue iPad mini - artsandsci
https://bgr.com/2017/05/16/ipad-mini-ipad-pro-10-5-inch-wwdc/
======
jgrahamc
This is sad. The iPad mini was the one iPad that I really liked. It's
incredibly light weight and about the right size to have as a useful hole in
space that connects to the Internet.

~~~
aaronpk
Same! I was hoping to buy the new update to it next month! The 9.7" iPad feels
too big for most of what I want to do with it.

~~~
kalleboo
Yeah, I've been waiting for an update so I can replace my Mini 2 (16 GB).

I bought the original iPad and the iPad 2 and never found a use for them, so
when I needed a new iPad for work I went with the cheapest one. I actually
found with the Mini form-factor I started using the thing, and now the 16 GB
storage makes it a massive pain in the ass because the features that make the
iOS ecosystem really seamless (iCloud) don't work with 16 GB.

Now I'm left wondering if I should get the mini 4 on this rumor...

------
protomyth
What the heck Apple? Do they not get that even the 9.7" size is too big for a
lot of users (elderly, children). Its the perfect size, and the price
difference between a iPhone 7 plus and the iPad mini is huge. I am hoping this
another BGR rumor fail, but considering the lack of love Apple displayed in
updates, it seems uncomfortably close to home.

~~~
wideem
Why would eldery users prefer smaller size screens?

~~~
protomyth
Weight of device and easier to handle

~~~
lostmsu
So it has nothing to do with size, right?

~~~
protomyth
Easier to handle is size based[1]. The smaller size generally means less
weight than a bigger iPad of the same generation.

I am a bit worried about Apple's desire to remove the bezel since that will
cause some problem and iBooks likes to flip a lot of pages if your thumb
strays.

1) [edit] the iPad pro is just a no go because of its size, and the iPad 9.7
is too big for a lot of children and some adults. Remember, a lot of
activities are hold it up with one hand for long periods of time while tapping
with the other.

~~~
ksec
The handling issues has mostly to do with weight rather then size. If someday
the iPad 9.7 has much less bezel, half as thick, and much lighter. Would that
still be a problem?

I think that is where iPad is heading. Some argue Apple is obsess with
thinness, personally I think both iPhone and especially the iPad has a long
way to go before it is Too Thin.

~~~
protomyth
Nope, the size is the big thing. Weight is a factor but the mini is a good
size for holding. The 9.7 will always be more awkward than the mini. So, yes,
a lighter 9.7 does not replace the mini. That argument is the same as saying a
lighter 12" could replace the 9.7 which doesn't work because the 12 is
painfully awkward to use.

------
kraig911
So every dynamic point of purchase, a ton of specialty medical equipment, as
well as hardware for children and elderly would be forced to use the ipad
air(which is too big and too expensive)

~~~
kalleboo
There is no iPad Air anymore. There's just "iPad" (which is essentially the
old Air 2), and they discontinued iPad minis with less than 128 GB storage, so
right now the cheapest iPad is the "iPad" (ex-Air 2).

~~~
miguelrochefort
Which is only $329.

------
caiob
The article does not look credible. It has no source, no evidence whatsoever.
Am I supposed to take the author's word as gospel?

~~~
mortenjorck
Well, obviously they can't name their source. BGR isn't some random dude's
blog, though; they have a solid (if imperfect) record of publishing accurate
Apple leaks.

~~~
caiob
The thing is, if you read the full article, they don't even mention they have
a source. They're just publishing their best guesses IMHO.

~~~
lorenzhs
"and that’s why we have heard from a source close to Apple that the iPad mini
is being phased out."

------
gnicholas
As someone with an 11" MBA, it makes no sense for me to buy a full-sized iPad.
I love the mini and use it for personal use and to demo my apps at
conferences.

Now it looks like the 11" MBA is being phased out, and the mini also. My hope
is that the bezel on the 13" laptops will continue to shrink so that the
footprint ends up about the same as the old 11", and then maybe I can upgrade
to a 13" laptop and a full-sized iPad. Until then, I'm in a holding pattern.

~~~
miguelrochefort
What about the 12" Macbook? It's the same size as the 11" MBA.

~~~
gnicholas
Insufficient ports.

~~~
miguelrochefort
How often do you need more than 1 port?

------
cwyers
So, this isn't official, and should be taken with a grain of salt. But if it
is true... well, to everyone asking how Apple could do this, "they're not
selling as many of them as they would need to to get the margins they want" is
probably the answer.

------
irrational
That would suck. I've tried all three sizes and, for me, the mini one is the
best. The others are far too large for me. I have the iphone 7 plus, but the
mini's bigger size makes it worth carrying both around.

------
mordant
I use a Zagg Rugged Book keyboard case to turn my iPad Mini 4 into a 'netbook'
which fits into the hip pocket of the 'business BDUs' I routinely wear.

My iPhone 7 Plus is great, but my iPad Mini with the Zagg keyboard case is
fabulous as a portable device for writing, remote access, etc. I'll really be
disappointed if Apple cancel it.

------
lazarus101
The 9.7 iPad is too big for me, I mostly use my iPad mini for reading. The 7.9
4:3 screen size is perfect for that. Android tablets have AWFUL standby
battery efficiency, I use my iPad mini for a full week with a single charge!

------
brador
We love our iPad minis! I say this shows how out of touch Apple has become up
in their ivory towers. Ultimately the market will decide their fate, but
that's $499 they're not getting from us this year.

------
lostmsu
Just a week after I considered buying my first Apple product, iPad Mini
specifically. But to be honest, I was going to use it instead of my phone.

------
wvenable
How is the iPad mini in the same market as a plus-model iPhone? iPad mini's
are _mostly_ for kids and grandmothers.

~~~
kalleboo
Maybe if they had an iPod Touch Plus, but that's not happening...

The iPad Mini size is perfect for watching video in bed in the evening/morning
for me. iPhone Plus could probably be doable, but I don't want to carry that
huge thing in my pocket all day.

~~~
rhinoceraptor
I have both a 7+ and an iPad mini, the iPad is mostly used for reading in the
Kindle app. It's the perfect size for that and it fits in the outer pocket of
my lunch box.

It's also convenient to use for the DJI Go app for my drone, which absolutely
demolishes any device battery. It's light enough so your arms won't get tired,
and it spares my phone's battery.

------
xd1936
Makes sense. The difference between the iPad Mini's 7.9″ screen, and the
iPhone 7+'s 5.5″ screen makes it hard to differentiate the two.

~~~
drzaiusapelord
That 7.9" screen is twice the size of my Nexus 6P which is bigger than the
biggest iphone. Its not "hard" to differentiate, its practically night and
day.

iphone 6 9.4 sq inches.

iphone 6 plus 12.9 sq inches.

ipad mini 29.6 square inches

------
aphextron
Flagging this for being a dubiously sourced rumor. Perhaps a title change at
least.

